
Online shopping in Africa doesn’t work because of this web form - prawn
https://hackernoon.com/online-shopping-in-africa-doesnt-work-because-of-this-web-form-e4974a8d165a
======
sohkamyung
Another thing that irritates me about these forms is the assumption that the
whole world has a "First Name" and "Last Name", which is obviously not true
[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Naming_conventions_(...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Naming_conventions_\(people\)#People_from_countries_where_the_surname_comes_first)

~~~
sincerely
See: [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-b...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/)

------
EvanKnowles
What a massively blanketing title. I've never had this issue, that apparently
affects an entire continent.

